# 10 vert topless



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

This is my new project started tonight. It's a 10 gal verticle with one end of glass removed to make it "topless" I will use acrylic for the top. but could easily use glass or even screen. I used the frame I kept from a broken (failed atempt) 10 gal AGA. I used a rotory tool to cut the frame to fit and siliconed in place. Made a front down opening door with 2 pieces of glass and a glass canopy hinge ( you can see the open door in the pics). I figured this will make it easier to put in my wires from the top without having to drill the glass. The front top edge I will reserve for a small piece of screen to act as a vent. The blue is tape I used to hold things together while the silicone cures.


I will post more as I make progress or screw the whole thing up.

Bob





















here you can hopefully see the top track in place that will hold the acrylic removable top.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is tonights progress so far: I taped in a hose into which I will later slide in the hose to a water pump. Then I used take out food containers, cut them, and placed them stagered and slightly angled. This will form my waterfall. Then covered everything with great stuff. As the great stuff starts to cure I will start forming it with wet fingers by poking and pinching.

Bob


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

As I start the first round of pinching and poking you can see a better shape starting to form.

Bob


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks really nice, keep us posted.

Luke


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very interesting idea...


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

A little more pinching... a little more poking...and a little more great stuff. I can hardly wait to start painting it.


Bob


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

First round of paint.

Bob


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Its looking good. Keep the updates coming. 

Are you going to be adding coco fiber or anything to the background or just paint "neat".


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

The background will be just paint. I have been doing them that way for some time now. I think this time I may try a little green and simulate algae or moss.


Bob


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Have you tried "dry brushing" over the flat colors? 

Miniature painters use it all the time to bring out the texture and to make the colors not appear to be flat. Might be worth a try.

Here are some examples:
this link is good beacuse the guy is making terrain for his miniatures.
http://www.thelastalliance.com/index.ph ... lceid=1699

http://hot-lead.org/advance/texturing_granite.htm

welcome to my other obsession. 8)


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I do dry brush and use a liner brush to detail as well. I may also use some sand or other particles mixed with paint and use a stiple effect to simulate moss or algae. what you see in the picture is the base colors and is by no means done. However I did want to show the process in case anyone out there might want to grab some ideas from it.

Bob


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Cool, i eagerly await more updates. Keep em coming.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

well I applied a little more paint. Not sure if I should stop here or refine a little more.


Bob


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I ran the water feature this morning and it runs fine. Next is to make the top.


Bob


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

nice idea Bob!! i like it. 

could we get a little closer shot of any of the left side? id like to see what the details look like a little closer. as far as i can tell it looks awesome!!

does the water travel down the darker section? it looks like it took some creative contouring if it does!!

man i just have to say one more time, this is an excellent idea:!::!:


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I added a few plants temporary til I figure out exactly the plants I want to include. For now the tank is running and functional. I'll post more when I decorate it better.

Bob


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh almost forgot here is the pic you asked for 2mnytnx. I hope its what your looking for.

Bob


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dang, that is really nice looking. Very good job.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

bobzarry said:


> Oh almost forgot here is the pic you asked for 2mnytnx. I hope its what your looking for.
> 
> Bob


thanks for the pic, thats exactly what i wanted to see. it is awesome Bob. the contour is incredible. 

Landon


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

What type of paint do you use?? Did you have to seal it??


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I got my paint at Lowes. Just look for paint that is "safe for childrens furniture" and make sure it is not water cleanup. Most paints these days are non toxic once they have cured. Of course curing time will vary by product. Its usualy the solvents and things like mold inhibitors or rust protection that you need to worry most about. Food grade epoxy paints are best but hard to get in the colors you want to use and rather pricey. I used both spray and and canned paint.

Bob


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

the water won't bother it??


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Well of course you need to get non water based paint. thats why you look for paint that is not water cleanup. I have a Viv running for just over 3 years now that had the waterfalll painted as in this last project. In fact its the same paint as they go a fairly long way. I have had no chipping cracking or pealing and I like the results you can get with paint. However if you feal a bit leary about using paint or can't find the proper paints I would say go with sealing and applying coco fiber after. in eather case once the tank grows in, you can hardly see the background anyhow.


Bob


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Thats top notch Bob, you reefers keep popping up everywhere dont cha!

{SQUAT}


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL mouse. Just following the yellow Brit road :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

WOW, amazing work with the background, although it will be covered up, it will show prior and some will still show thorugh, and yours will show through with glory! Amazing job, love it!

Ryan


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the compliments. Actualy I started another like it last night. My plaant is to have them sit side by side.


Bob


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Finaly put in a few plants. Now I just need to see how things grow.

Bob


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

sweet Bob!! it looks great!


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

well done bob. i did something similar to this as a showpiece for a local petshop. instead of the paint, i used mostly silicone and coco fiber. it didnt turn out as nice looking as yours though. i messed up by making the highest water section in the falls completely out of foam (with no plastic container like the other tiers) and now the water slips between the foam and the glass (behind the background and out of view).also, the water wicked up the sides in the coco fiber and made things too wet. your project has inspired me to go back to that idea and try again. thanks


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment. Building homes for these little guys is definitely a big part of the fun in this hobby. And learning new things and experimenting is all part of it. It amazes me, the imagination and talent of the people on this board. There is no other hobby quite like it and I learn new things everyday. Nice to find a place like this where people can share and exchange ideas. The mods have done a great job of providing a comfortable and informative web board..... Thanks guys.


Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks great with the plants in Bob, ill be trying out your pinch punch techniqe on the foam for sure, nice method.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks mouse....Just remember to allow the great stuff to start curing before you start touching it or you will will end up with very stickky fingers. The surface of the great stuff should be well skinned over and and not sticky to the touch.


Bob


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice job on these... they look very tropical... your plants look happy and so should your frogs.. you're right though about a continous learning process.. I've been dart frogging for 30+ years and knew of only like about 10 people in the country sharing my interest. I still now and wll continue to learn and willing to learn from the most experienced froggers to the most inexperienced novice... Again nice job on your tanks... Peter


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*molding great stuff?*

How long will it typically take for the great stuff to cure just enough to start molding it with wet fingers?


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

you can usualy start to mold the great stuff about 5 mins after you apply it. Don't try and do it all at once, instead do a little.. give it a few more mins... then do a little more... as the great stuff cures you will be able to do different degrees of molding. by trhe time an hour or so passes... you will no longer be able to mold it by hand and would have to wait for full cure and carve instead. of course you can always use a combination of both methods. I find that molding it by hand makes it stronger since it becomes denser in the areas you compress.


Bob


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*THANKS*

Great. Thanks for the advice Bob. Sorry to hear of your recent hard times. I hope all works out in your favor. At least it seems that there are many people here on the board who have offered to help you get your collection back up once your ready.


----------

